# -



## jw (Oct 26, 2005)

-


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 26, 2005)

#3 - the blue one.. Cool!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't decide between #2 and #3.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2005)

Not #2.


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 26, 2005)

#3


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 26, 2005)

I actually prefer #2 it's easier to see.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I actually prefer #2 it's easier to see.


Bright letters, hurts eyes.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 26, 2005)

For me it would depend on what the rest of the site looks like. I prefer 1 by itself, but 3 or 2 might fit in better with the site.

[edit] looked at site, 3 looks best in my opinion.

Joel

[Edited on 10-26-2005 by Covenant Joel]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 26, 2005)

I like number two Josh.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok. Somethng must be wrong with me. Guys; _orange_? Them's Texas Longhorn colors.
Chris the Aggie.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2005)

Too much white _and orange,_ then.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Blue Baby.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Or this one?


Much better than white and orange.

[Edited on 10-29-2005 by joshua]


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 26, 2005)

I like the black banner better.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...



I agree. I like this

[Edited on 10-29-2005 by joshua]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 26, 2005)

Now that is much better. I voted the black because it was on a white background. But the blue on black is pretty cool.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 26, 2005)

Blue on black is pretty. (Better than any of the white backgrounds). 

What about orange on black - that could be cool!


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 26, 2005)

Well . . . maybe in another week, then.


----------



## ANT (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I like number two Josh.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Jeff, what about the black banner?


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Or this one?



looks great

[Edited on 10-29-2005 by joshua]


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 27, 2005)

This one's nice - best yet.


----------



## Herald (Oct 28, 2005)

You can fit my pic to the right of Spurgeon. The diving mask, snorkel and Bermuda shorts may be a bit gauche...but we have freedom in Christ...no?



[Edited on 10-28-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------

